# percer un trou - pléonasme ou abus de langage ?



## Olibrius

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un petit soucis avec une notice technique dans laquelle il est spécifié de percer un trou.
Mais pourquoi vouloir  réaliser ce qui existe déjà ?
Et une suggestion plus appropriée peut-être . . .


----------



## Punky Zoé

Avé Olibrius et bienvenue sur le forum !

Percer un trou est communément utilisé, mais si tu préfères tu peux faire un trou.


----------



## Olibrius

Merci pour cette proposition.
Dans ce cas ce serait faire un trou par perçage, ou encore, appeler le poinçonneur des Lilas.

Il n'est pas facile de faire court tout en étant précis.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Il existe plusieurs verbes pour _faire un trou_, selon le type de trou.
Forer, percer, creuser, poinçonner, transpercer, perforer, piquer...
Mais votre phrase





> Mais pourquoi vouloir  réaliser ce qui existe déjà ?


 m'échappe - que voulez-vous dire par là ?


----------



## DearPrudence

JeanDeSponde said:


> Mais votre phrase m'échappe - que voulez-vous dire par là ?


Je ne comprenais pas la question non plus.
Mais je pense qu'Olibrius voit la chose ainsi :
Si on dit "percer un trou", cela veut dire qu'il y a un trou, et on le perce, comme on percerait une planche en bois.
Comme la définition 1 de "percer" est "faire un trou de part en part", il pense qu'on ne peut pas "faire un trou de part en part dans un trou".
Enfin, du moins, c'est maintenant ainsi que je comprends son problème avec "percer un trou".


----------



## Michelvar

Je l'ai compris comme cela aussi. On a un problème similaire avec 'creuser un sillon'.

Et ma réponse serait : 
De même que 'sillon' nous renseigne sur la forme générée par l'action de creuser, 'un trou' ne nous indique pas ce qu'on perce ou dans quoi on perce, mais la forme obtenue. Tant il est vrai que l'on peut percer une boutonnière, un ovale, un carré....   (zavez vu, j'ai placé "tant il est vrai", chui fier!)


----------



## Aoyama

Ne perdez pas de vue que l'on est dans le cas d'_une notice technique._ Comme le dit PZ 





> Percer un trou est communément utilisé


, faire un trou est du langage parlé, le reste est littérature.


----------



## SergueiL

"Percer un trou" est un abus de langage doublé d'un pléonasme. Ce n'est  pas le trou qu'on perce mais la planche, le mur, l’abcès, etc.
"Faire un trou" du langage parlé ? Je n'en suis pas sûr.


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, j'appellerais ça plutôt un tic de langage.
Ceci dit, j'imagine difficilement "faites un trou" dans une notice de montage ou autre ...


----------



## Michelvar

SergueiL said:


> "Percer un trou" est un abus de langage doublé d'un pléonasme. Ce n'est  pas le trou qu'on perce mais la planche, le mur, l’abcès, etc.
> "Faire un trou" du langage parlé ? Je n'en suis pas sûr.





Aoyama said:


> Oui, j'appellerais ça plutôt un tic de langage.
> Ceci dit, j'imagine difficilement "faites un trou" dans une notice de montage ou autre ...



En fait non, "un trou", ce n'est pas la réponse à "quel objet perce-t-on", mais à la question "quelle forme perce-t-on dans cet objet".

On perce un trou, ou une boutonnière, ou une lumière...


----------



## Aoyama

> En fait non, "un trou", ce n'est pas la réponse à "quel objet perce-t-on", mais à la question "quelle forme perce-t-on dans cet objet".


Oui oui, c'est une bonne manière de voir les choses.


----------



## SergueiL

Michelvar said:


> En fait non, "un trou", ce n'est pas la réponse à "quel objet perce-t-on", mais à la question "quelle forme perce-t-on dans cet objet".
> On perce un trou, ou une boutonnière, ou une lumière...



Un trou c'est une forme ?


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, _vaguement_ ronde ...


----------



## SergueiL

Pour être précis, "percer un trou" me semble correct lorsque le trou est la finalité de l'acte (un peu comme "percer un tunnel") mais à éviter dans les autres cas, dont l'exemple d'Olibrius.


----------



## Chimel

Si on analyse la moindre expression sous l'angle de la logique pure, on risque de tout remettre en cause, à commencer par des tournures telles que "boire un verre".



> De même que 'sillon' nous renseigne sur la forme générée par l'action de creuser, 'un trou' ne nous indique pas ce qu'on perce ou dans quoi on perce, mais la forme obtenue. Tant il est vrai que l'on peut percer une boutonnière, un ovale, un carré.... (zavez vu, j'ai placé "tant il est vrai", chui fier!)


 
L'explication de Michelvar est tout à fait convaincante, mais quand bien même elle ne le serait pas, le fait est qu'on dit communément _percer un trou_ (et moi j'ai réussi à placer "quand bien même", tra la la la lère...)


----------



## Aoyama

Bonne remarque de Chimel. "Boire un verre", "tirer un trait", "tirer un coup", d'autres sûrement qui ne me viennent pas à l'esprit, entreraient dans la même catégorie.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Moi, je dis comme Diderot et d'Alembert dans leur encyclopédie - _Forer, c'est percer un trou dans une pièce_...
Ou encore comme Jules Verne : _Ce fut à un pied au-dessus du niveau intérieur, par conséquent à sept pieds du sol, que Dick Sand résolut de percer un trou dans la paroi d'argile_...

Grevisse signale (pour ceux qui ont foi en Grevisse) qu'il faut éviter quand on le peut le verbe _faire_, "verbe vague et général", et utiliser un verbe précis avant le COD : _tracer un sillon, percer un trou, poser une question..._
(Mais Grevisse redevient lui-même quand, sur la même page, il proscrit les belgicismes...!)


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
est-ce que "percer" dans le cas d'une notice de montage ne sous-entend pas qu'on utilise une perceuse ?

Faire un trou dans le mur = on peut le faire par un coup de marteau ou de masse dans le mur (pas très esthétique, c'est plutôt de la destruction), à l'aide d'un clou...
Percer un trou dans la planche = utiliser une perceuse pour faire ce trou ou pour trouer la planche.


----------



## Aoyama

1. Il faut toujours avoir foi en Grevisse (et en son gendre, maintenant), la foi ne se discute pas.
2.





> est-ce que "percer" dans le cas d'une notice de montage ne sous-entend pas qu'on utilise une perceuse


"possiblement", mais pas _sine qua non._ Je reste à penser (rejoignant JDS et Grevisse) que "faire un trou" n'aurait pas sa place dans une notice (de montage ou autre) correctement rédigée. Maintenant, on peut disserter sur la valeur/le sens des _trous ._ On fera des trous dans la rue, sur la plage etc.
3. A la suite de mon post #16, "allumer la lumière" entre aussi dans la même catégorie de tournure idiosyncratique ... (ce qui est, répétons-le, le cas de "percer un trou").


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai personnellement rien à reprocher à _percer un trou_ ni même à _faire un trou_ qui ont tous deux la sanction de l'usage…

TLFi s.v. _percer_ (§ I, a, 2):


> [L'obj. premier désigne le résultat du percement]  Faire un trou, pratiquer une ouverture dans un bâtiment.


Quoi qu'il en soit, je suis d'accord avec Ao: avec _percer_, le trou n'est de loin pas nécessairement le fait d'une perceuse. En effet, le verbe _percer_ n'implique aucun outil particulier.


----------



## Xence

Sur la forme des trous, même si on admet généralement que celle-ci est _vaguement _ronde (pour reprendre Aoyama), ce n'est pas toujours vrai. Dans le cas des ouvertures pratiquées dans un matériau, on sait par exemple qu'il existe des outils de perçage permettant de réaliser des trous carrés, entre autres formes...


----------



## Aoyama

> Je n'ai personnellement rien à reprocher à _percer un trou_ ni même à _faire un trou_ qui ont tous deux la sanction de l'usage…


Oui, certes, mais sans trop pinailler, rapprochons "percer un trou dans le mur" et "faire un trou dans le mur". J'ai la vanité de croire que "faire un trou" résultera en un trou _plus gros ..._
Cf. Faire un trou dans la rue (on ne dirait pas "percer un trou dans la rue"). Ergo, _percer implique un trou d'un diamètre réduit par rapport à faire ..._


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
- On peut percer une fenêtre dans un mur (évidement, sans perceuse... ou avec). Et si on dit "j'ai percé un trou dans le mur pour installer une fenêtre ou une porte", le trou sera quand même relativement grand. Donc on peut percer de grands ou de petits trous dans les murs.
- dans le cas d'une notice de montage, je reste persuadé que "percer un trou" incite à utiliser une perceuse, mais pas obligatoirement. Si le trou n'existe pas et n'est pas préformé, il vaut mieux utiliser une perceuse (électrique ou à main : chignole ou autre) qu'une vrille (par expérience, ça fatigue très vite le poignet...).
- je ne vois pas pourquoi "percer un trou" (ou "boire un verre" ou "tirer un trait") serait un pléonasme, puisqu'on peut percer un trou, une porte, un fenêtre, un orifice de ventilation dans un mur... Utiliser le verbe "percer" seul n'aurait pas le même sens. De même pour boire ou tirer : "je bois" et "je bois un verre" ont bien des sens différents.


----------



## Aoyama

Hum ... personnellement, je ne dirais pas : "j'ai percé un trou dans le mur pour installer une fenêtre ou une porte", je dirais "j'ai fait un trou", ou plutôt mieux "j'ai fait une ouverture dans le mur", mais affaire personnelle peut-être ...
"Tirer un trait" serait peut-être pléonastique (et il y a des langues, comme l'hébreu biblique notamment, qui aime ces tournures [rêver un rêve, dire une parole etc]), pas " boire un verre" ou "allumer la lumière". Ce ne sont pas des pléonasmes mais des ellipses, on boit le_ contenu_ du verre, on allume (fait passer le courant) pour _produire de la lumière_, la lumière en tant que telle ne s'allume pas/ne peut pas être allumée.


----------

